# Worldmark election



## yumdrey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, I got a letter from WM a few days ago, it seems like an election thing. A while ago, I have read a thread about "let's make WM better, not make it ruled by wyndham, etc..." (cannot remember all the details)
So who are in the names related to "wyndham" and who are not (independent candidates)? I am a new WM owner since May 2008 and it is the first vote. I want to join MW owners' campaign!


----------



## melschey (Sep 24, 2008)

yumdrey said:


> Hi, I got a letter from WM a few days ago, it seems like an election thing. A while ago, I have read a thread about "let's make WM better, not make it ruled by wyndham, etc..." (cannot remember all the details)
> So who are in the names related to "wyndham" and who are not (independent candidates)? I am a new WM owner since May 2008 and it is the first vote. I want to join MW owners' campaign!


Check out www.wmowners.com


----------



## roadsister (Sep 24, 2008)

yumdrey said:


> ....So who are in the names related to "wyndham" and who are not (independent candidates)? ...



Hi yumdrey,

There is one candidate that works and currently has ties to Worldmark by Wyndham.  His name is Dave Herrick.


----------



## ladycody (Sep 24, 2008)

(Understand that even if all owners except those at the meeting will be designating a proxy...either the BOD or someone else.)  For detailed information on the election and issues facing the club...visit http://www.wmowners.com and register so that you get access to the political forums (elections included).

My personal recommended method for Proxy assignment (whether by mail or online) - 

1. Do NOT vote on Proposal 1 OR on Proposal 2. 
2. Check the 3 year proxy assignment option. 
3. Specify an independent proxy holder of your choice who will be at the meeting to vote for you- I recommend Philip Abdouch. 
4. If mailing, sign and date your ballot and return in the envelope provided. (BOTH owners must sign) 
5. I strongly recommend using the online method if possible so that you receive a confirmation. Keep a copy of the confirmation information and please forward a copy to wmproxies@gmail.com! 


If you wish to vote your own ballot (whether by mail or online) - 

1. Fill out your ballot _being sure to vote your choices for both measures_. 
....I recommend voting AGAINST Proposal 1! 
....I recommend voting BOTH of your votes for Marci Tribe by checking both boxes by her name. 
2. Check the 3 year proxy assignment option. 
....THINGS CHANGED THIS YEAR. EVEN IF YOU VOTE YOUR BALLOT, YOU MUST ASSIGN A PROXY OR YOUR PROXY DEFAULTS TO THE BOARD!!! 
3. Specify a proxy holder of your choice who will be at the meeting to vote for you- I recommend Philip Abdouch. 
4. If mailing, sign and date your ballot and return in the envelope provided. (BOTH owners must sign) 
5. I strongly recommend using the online method if possible so that you receive a confirmation. Keep a copy of the confirmation information and please forward a copy to wmproxies@gmail.com! 

EVEN IF YOU HAVE ALREADY SUBMITTED YOUR BALLOT CARD, you can still change your choices through the online system.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LLW (Sep 24, 2008)

yumdrey said:


> Hi, I got a letter from WM a few days ago, it seems like an election thing. A while ago, I have read a thread about "let's make WM better, not make it ruled by wyndham, etc..." (cannot remember all the details)
> So who are in the names related to "wyndham" and who are not (independent candidates)? I am a new WM owner since May 2008 and it is the first vote. I want to join MW owners' campaign!



This is how I will vote:
1. *Vote on line*. Because it will give me an automatic confirmation, which they are not going to give for mail-ins.

2. *Vote "NO" on Proposal 1*, because a "YES" vote will allow the current board to appoint 2 more Wyndham people to the board.

3. *On Proposal 2, give both votes to Marci Tribe*, an independent candidate. Because of cumulative voting, we can give all 2 of the votes to the same candidate. For more details, see Board Election Discussions on WMOwners.com . 

4. *Assign a 3-year proxy to Marci Tribe*, because if I don't assign a proxy, the Board will automatically have my proxy for 11 months.

5. *Vote before October 23*, because voting will close by the end of the Annual Meeting that night, unlike in previous years.


----------



## DH1 (Sep 27, 2008)

ladycody said:


> (Understand that even if all owners except those at the meeting will be designating a proxy...either the BOD or someone else.)  For detailed information on the election and issues facing the club...visit http://www.wmowners.com and register so that you get access to the political forums (elections included).
> 
> My personal recommended method for Proxy assignment (whether by mail or online) -
> 
> ...




Thanks for clarifying this process - We want to be sure the board expansion measure gets our NO vote, but you make it sound like if we don't specify some proxy, then our voting will be in the hands of the Board?  That seems really wrong to us!  The FOX guarding the HENS..?  How could anyone know their NO vote was really cast?


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 5, 2008)

The point worth repeating is that all of your votes can be given to the same candidate (Marci hopefully). Some people think they must give them to different ones.


----------

